

Low-level MS guy says: Windows 7 is different, better - qhoxie
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/17/low-level-ms-guy-says-windows-7-is-different-better/

======
Hexstream
" _Ballmer has described 7 as being 'Windows Vista with clean-up in user
interface [and] improvements in performance'_ "

I'm sold!

------
JulianMorrison
Good luck to them. Linux and Apple need some snappy competition, they're
getting lazy. Also, it would be nice if (for the first time in recorded
history) all the major OSes didn't suck.

~~~
river_styx
Sorry, but until it gets a desktop environment that's user-friendly for
mainstream folk, Linux still falls into the suck category.

~~~
time_management
Many distributions (including mine) have that. Although they're rare, I know
Linux users who never touch the command line.

------
Hoff
Triads comprised of a developer, a tester, and a manager, operating
independently?

Does that alone strike anyone else here as a recipe for a high-overhead high-
complexity software development disaster?

~~~
snprbob86
In general, Microsoft has too many PMs. While many PMs do incredibly valuable
work, many are simply an added layer of indirection and approval to hinder
progress. My understanding is that there was a time at Microsoft where the
"dual ladders" broke down and people had to switch from Dev to PM or
individual contributor to people manager in order to make more money. It
appears that Stephen Sinofski has reversed that trend in the Windows
organization and is shifting power and decision making back to the developers
while rewarding them without regard for their number of reports. Windows is a
big product built by a big team. These things take time, so this triad concept
seems like a pretty good stepping stone.

------
zandorg
I love that ASCII Windows 7 logo, not to be missed.

------
time_management
The ASCII graphic: is that this so-called "Hungarian notation" I've been
hearing about? Or is it something in Perl?

